
Once Again, Thieves Enter Swift Financial Network and Steal - jrochkind1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/business/dealbook/swift-global-bank-network-attack.html
======
sfifs
I guess this will accelerate the adoption of block chain technologies as a
replacement for existing systems like swift

~~~
patmcguire
Blockchain would be great with the robosigning scandal, or anything else where
the chain of actions has to be maintained.

Also, somebody got all the info and then wired Bangledesh's money to a private
account. It's an inside job, hard to stop those.

